# Brick Terminology



## bgmcsqueezy (Aug 22, 2018)

Does anyone know the correct terminology for the two brick features attached? Also would it be a bad idea to leave spaces between bricks like in the example?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Basket weave on the first, nothing on the second.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Basket weave motif and gable vent skip bond...I have no idea :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

The guys nailed the first one. If,and it is a huge,huge if,but typically (not in your application though) when brick or stone was left out it was to place wooden timbers for scaffolding. The holes were then called put logs. In many instances,they were filled in as the wall reached full height and the scaffolding was disassembled. Sometimes,they were not filled in to assist future repairs. Your's are NOT put log holes though.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

A little info. on putlogs.


http://www.history.org/foundation/journal/autumn99/apples.cfm


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Putlog scaffolds are great for bricklaying as there are no uprights in your way.
Nowadays are metal with flat ends to go in the joints.
http://www.scaffolding-direct.co.uk/5ft-putlog-scaffold-tube/


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe second picture is called pigeon holes. It's just a vernacular architecture thing meant to resemble some culture somewhere that allowed birds to live in the attic. 

Anyway, pretty popular look from what I've seen. Job I'm on now has them. They are lined with copper boxes though.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, it's called Bricked-up Openings, this is rare and you don't see it very often mostly on very old homes.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

The extension to the Tate Modern art gallery in London is built out of them.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> The extension to the Tate Modern art gallery in London is built out of them.




:thumbsup:


Here it is ! https://www.tate.org.uk/visit/tate-...9wmPK2sLM4jIf_udcI9BTdIHsqYxhN9hoCwqsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

2cd photo, vents, but not enough to vent the attic/roof.... install a removable louver for improved access for future service work on attic space. Raccoon filter?

I'd install galvanized/stainless wire mesh to prevent Bats and birds from homesteading the attic/openings.

First Pic, 'Good' 'swastika' basket-weave, i.e. counter clockwise bent arm cross...

What is up with the 6" pieces? Non-modular spacing of the Medallions....

remotely possible they are metric tile 33 CM square with faux joints saw in plastered on to face brick, no embedding required....

Is that a cut course over the soldier courses? WTF?:blink:

Why add costs with cuts around details...... make the details modular, prettier, and cheaper..... Win, Win.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Fouthgeneration said:


> First Pic, 'Good' 'swastika' basket-weave, i.e. counter clockwise bent arm cross...


There's a row of terraced houses not far from me with a similar design.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-Nazi-symbol-nicknamed-Swastika-Terrace.html


----------

